# UK ex-military wanting security work in San Diego, California



## Benyuill (Jun 22, 2012)

I have recently moved to the USA on a L-2 VISA accompanying my wife who is working on an L-1 VISA. I have served in the British Army in the Parachute Regiment for twelve years and have no degree qualifications. I am looking to get some training and do some security work in San Diego, California. Is this possible and if so what training, if any, will I need to complete?


----------

